# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Rampage Gaming - Jovan Nel - Fake Online Store

## Garyvdh

My son had asked me for a computer headphone set last year just before Christmas, so I googled around looking for the best price.  Eventually I found this 'company' ...
http://www.rampage-gaming.co.za/
I placed an order as it was a few hundred rand cheaper than most other retailers.
I received an invoice by e-mail a few hours later and all seemed normal.
I paid the money by EFT into the account provided and then waited.
A day or two went past and I wondered what was happening, so I sent off an e-mail.
I was told that I should have 'confirmed stock' with them before ordering and that they were having trouble locating the item.
Now, I assume that if you advertise a product for sale on your website that you have stock of such product.
Anyway, a few more days went by and I sent off a few more e-mails and made some phone calls.
Now they told me that the product was ready and I would get it in a day or two.
But still nothing.  I tried to contact them again.
Now all of a sudden the story changed. They told me they could not get the item and I would be refunded.
I gave them my bank details, but to this day, seven months later I have not yet received my refund.
I have sent them letters of demand and begged for my refund but no luck.

So I began to google the company (Which admittedly I should have done before).
Well it turns out that the company is not really a company at all, but just a website run by a kid named Jovan Nel.
The more I read about this character the more sickened I became.  He does not look capable of running a reputable company at all.
I found his name on the rampage gaming website as the "managing Director"
http://www.rampage-gaming.co.za/inde...37:information

But he is just a clueless and greedy kid who appears to be taking the money that people give him for orders and spending it on himself.
I managed to track down some more information on him as the registrar of the website and another website...
http://website.informer.com/registra...Jovan+Nel.html

I also managed to find his facebook page, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here, but this is all public information and publically viewable....
https://www.facebook.com/jovan.nel.9


His blog was located at http://gamingandhubbly.blogspot.com/ but has since been removed as it exposed too much information about him and his shady business practices.

There are more complaints and threads about this company located here....
http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...help-please%29
and here....
http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...elling-company

When you go to Hello Peter you will find plenty of complaints about customers who have placed orders that have never been fulfilled....
http://hellopeter.com/rampage-gaming...and-complaints

Just another warning, I found a comment on one site that this guy seems to be in the habit of creating fake accounts and then posting complimentary reviews on certain websites, so do not be fooled by the few positive reviews that you might see.

My advice is to stay away and not do business at all with this company or this person.
I am in the process of compiling this information and making a case against him with the police for fraud.
I suspect that SARS and CIPRO might also be interested to find out that this is not a legitimate company and that he is most likely also not passing on any tax or vat.

----------


## Chrono

Hi there.

Have you been able to put a case together against this crook? I've also been a victim. Purchased a PC case for R1336. Something about stock issues, then I cancelled the order... still no refund. I'm really keen to teach this guy a lesson. This is NOT how you run a business.

For now I'm thinking small claims court.

Rudolf

----------


## Garyvdh

No, no progress yet simply because I have not taken the time off work yet to go to the small claims court.
We really should get a bunch of us together and go to the police station en masse.

----------


## OMG

Hi

I've just laid a charge of theft against them, waiting for a case no.
Do you think small claims court would be more effective.

----------


## Chrono

After numerous threats, I happened to be on the rampage-gaming website last week and by chance the "online chat" was, well... ONLINE. I asked the "operator" what happened to my refund and the person pretended to know nothing about a refund. I gave him my order number and the total owed. He then proceeded with some excuse about the accounts department and asked me my banking details. I received payment immediately! - although I am guessing it was probably someone else's money!

----------


## Dave A

Good to hear you got your money back, Rudolf  :Thumbup:

----------


## docgene

Hi, I have the same problem with them...paid 4 months ago R6 200 for components and still nothing.Got a lot of false promises and excuses in beginning but now they do not respond at all. I want to open a case of fraud against them as well...but need more info on them.Do anyone have a physical address for them?

----------


## Garyvdh

> Hi, I have the same problem with them...paid 4 months ago R6 200 for components and still nothing.Got a lot of false promises and excuses in beginning but now they do not respond at all. I want to open a case of fraud against them as well...but need more info on them.Do anyone have a physical address for them?


This is the address they use in all their e-mails and on their website....

Rampage Gaming
37A Bosloerie Street
Rooihuiskraal
Centurion, 0061

Rampage Gaming CC

2009/099738/23

VAT Registration Number: 4670259417

But I have tried to serve them notice at that address and the mail was just returned to me unopened.
Just more proof that we are not dealing with a legitimate business here, but rather a scam operation.

The one thing you can do is to report them to SARS as they are using a VAT number, but I highly doubt that they are actually paying any VAT over....
http://www.sars.gov.za/TargTaxCrime/...-activity.aspx

----------


## OMG

> Hi, I have the same problem with them...paid 4 months ago R6 200 for components and still nothing.Got a lot of false promises and excuses in beginning but now they do not respond at all. I want to open a case of fraud against them as well...but need more info on them.Do anyone have a physical address for them?


37a Bosloerie Street Centurion Pretoria is what I found on the web.

I just printed the e-mails I'd been sending them and explained clearly what Rampage Gaming are doing when I opened my case, any good detective should be able to figure them out quickly.
I also mailed them from another e-mail address posing as someone who was going to buy something and they responded immediately.
So they are getting e-mails just ignoring those who they owe money to.

Will call the police next week to find out the progress.

----------


## Rafael

Hoping this kid gets arrested

----------


## docgene

This is bad as one needs a physical address to serve summons. 
Maybe this is case for Carte Blanche to investigate? 
Bloody buggers!

I want to nail them.

----------


## OMG

Jovan Nel
Address: 18 Neil Street,Centurion, Gauteng, 0158, ZA
Ph 012 741 4400

They seem to have lots of different addresses.

----------


## KimH

Bluddy scamsters!

My son is an admin on a few of the gaming servers (Mweb and such) and also has a clan on the Do Gaming League and he has kindly offered to get the word out to the gamers not to buy off the Rampage website.

The Vat number provided on a previous post does in fact belong to Rampage Gaming (I did a quick Vat vendor search on Sars site).

I hope you guys manage to get this sorted, it's people like this that give the rest of us with online stores a bad name!

----------

AndyD (14-Aug-13)

----------


## AngryMe

> Hi
> 
> I've just laid a charge of theft against them, waiting for a case no.
> Do you think small claims court would be more effective.


Hi Chrono, is there any more news? I recently purchased a laptop of R10 000 and he replied instantly that they had stock--but after payment went through I haven't heard anything. The guys name is Nick O'neil. Please contact me as I would like advice as to where to go from here. 

Could anyone get a hold of them up till now?? Is that live chat still active?

----------


## AngryMe

> Hi Chrono, is there any more news? I recently purchased a laptop of R10 000 and he replied instantly that they had stock--but after payment went through I haven't heard anything. The guys name is Nick O'neil. Please contact me as I would like advice as to where to go from here. 
> 
> Could anyone get a hold of them up till now?? Is that live chat still active?


Sorry I meant OMG

----------


## OMG

Livechat hasn't been on since 30.07.2013 and that was the last time I had contact with them.

----------


## docgene

I have not heard from them at all, even after threats of going to the police and small claims court. They don't answer their land line any more as well. ...was lucky enough to speak to buggers in the bbeginning. ..but that was when they BS me.
Also not sure what to do next. ..don't know if police will take matters any further without confirmed address.

----------


## Zesty App Services

Wow this is an insane story. I can't believe that people will actually do this. It weird that this guy is scamming you as his website seems pretty well established (ranking good in goolge) but at this moment is doesn't seem to load...

Good luck to everyone who got scammed.

----------


## AngryMe

> Livechat hasn't been on since 30.07.2013 and that was the last time I had contact with them.


So we have managed to have the money held in the clearance at the bank but need a case number if anyone could give us one. If the police bank can see that their has in fact been previous encounters, then they will stop the transaction immediately.

----------


## OMG

My case no. CAS 163/8/2013 Grassy Park Police Station.

----------


## Garyvdh

Things are finally starting to happen....

Their Hosting Provider has suspended their Account.

http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...1#post11044919

----------


## OMG

I've been reporting Ramapage Gaming's activities to the Police, uAfrica, SARS, and  uAfrica mailed me again this morning asking if I've been refunded, which I still haven't been.
Perhaps they're trying to get Rampage's activities under hand since I've noticed I cannot access Rampage's website any longer.

----------


## AngryMe

Well I am sure that is good news as I reported both my case number and yours to the police and the bank is doing an investigation right now. So hopefully its gonna go well from here and that everyone gets their cash back!

----------


## diEoxidE

Just to add to this thread guys, I'm based in Pretoria so I'm going to pay them a visit in person on monday to see if the address is even legit and following that laying claims of fraud and theft with the police as well as contacting a lawyer. 
Had a similar experience with regards to a Nexus 7 tablet, everything looked legit, stock email came through, payment was made, email back saying awaiting confirmation on payment and that was that, over a week ago.

Will post the case number and any further details here asap.

----------


## hutch

> Well I am sure that is good news as I reported both my case number and yours to the police and the bank is doing an investigation right now. So hopefully its gonna go well from here and that everyone gets their cash back!


I wish that would happen. I will do anything in my power to get my money back and everyone else's who has been scammed. I just don't know how to go about it: Small Claims court, Complaints to the bank or Police....

Let me know what I can do

----------


## OMG

Their site is back online.
I managed to text Jovan Nel on 072 290 5071 a few days ago, he replied immediately and as usual promised to refund me asap.
of course he had no intention of actually doing it.
At least it's a currently used number of his, so if the police really wanted to, they could get his location and all of his personal details.

----------


## AngryMe

Dear OMG, 
The Hillbrow police station called that number and told Nick O"Neill that there is an investigation and that FNB has closed his account. He called me immediately and I requested my refund which was done immediately. 

I can possibly give you all of Hillbrow police stations numbers as well as the investigator at FNB. 

They will be able to sort it out in no time. Just like mine!

----------


## AngryMe

Nick O'Neill said to me that h3 doesnt just answet any number. Sms him and state who you are and that you want an immediately refund otherwise you will get the police involved. Cause that is kind of the wake up call this kid needs

----------


## zub_i67

Hey angry me

how did you get hold of nick been trying everything but get no replay . Even sms the this kid today and nothing .

----------


## diEoxidE

Went and laid the charges on saturday at Lyttleton police station.
Case Number is 195/9/2013. I was called this morning by Constable RB Ndhlovu who is following up the case so we shall see what happens.
The address used to register the webiste, 18 Neil street, appears to be inhabited when we drove past it.
Ayone had any luck with refunds since people have gotten hold of him?

----------


## Garyvdh

OK, so far we have two police cases lodged against these guys....

CAS 163/8/2013 Grassy Park Police Station. 
CAS 195/9/2013 Lyttleton police station - Constable RB Ndhlovu

If you are going to report a case, please quote the above case numbers as well.

----------


## AngryMe

The guy at FNB Transactional Fraud who finally phoned and said he was investigating the account as he was unhappy with all the social media against Rampage gaming was Mark Naicker.

The policeman investigating my case is SAPS WO B Khoza from Hillbrow Police 011 4886511 and my case number is CAS 996/8/2013.

----------


## AngryMe

Guys please just do yourself a favour, SMS the cellphone number 07 something... its Nick O'Neill. State that you have a police case against them and should be expecting a call from them. Request a refund and send your banking details!

----------


## OMG

I have been texting him. he promised a refund and now no longer responds.

----------


## hutch

Finally found some time to open the case of theft and Internet Fraud against Rampage Gaming CC.
My Case number is: CAS 618/9/2013 opened at the Douglasdale Police Station.

If you are going to open a case please quote the following case numbers on the affidavit:
CAS 163/8/2013 - Grassy Park
CAS 195/9/2013 - Lyttleton
CAS 996/8/2013 - Hillbrow
CAS 618/9/2013 - Douglasdale

----------


## pmbguy

It certainly looks like you guys are giving this kid a well deserved hiding, I hope he makes things right with everybody, I wish you all luck

----------


## hutch

Looks like the activity over these incidents have stagnated...hopefully the detectives are moving on the issue

----------


## docgene

Has anyone had any feedback regarding their cases with police against Rampagegaming. Still need to open case but don't want to waste time if nothing comes from it. I see their website is down. Have they ducked under the radsr?

----------


## OMG

> Has anyone had any feedback regarding their cases with police against Rampagegaming. Still need to open case but don't want to waste time if nothing comes from it. I see their website is down. Have they ducked under the radsr?


I'm still waiting for feedback from my detective, and am also tired of the fact that things move so slowly.
All the posters here did however, collectively remove the website thereby preventing Rampage from nailing others.

I suggest you lay a charge against them and post your details here.
We may not post every day but we are all still working to get our money back and to see the Rampage guys jailed.
Another case against them is a good thing.

----------


## diEoxidE

I know it's been a while but we have an update at last.
I have been subpoenaed to appear in the Pretoria Magistrates Court tomorrow morning regarding this whole case so hopefully something will finally come of it.

----------


## AndyD

Good to hear there's progress. I can only wish you luck.

----------


## hutch

> I know it's been a while but we have an update at last.
> I have been subpoenaed to appear in the Pretoria Magistrates Court tomorrow morning regarding this whole case so hopefully something will finally come of it.


Is this because of the case you filed with the police or is it because of a personal case?

None the less, hopefully you can make it to the case and can see the scum in person: that Jovan Nel.

----------


## Dave A

> I have been subpoenaed to appear in the Pretoria Magistrates Court tomorrow morning regarding this whole case so hopefully something will finally come of it.


I confess, I'm curious as to how your day in court worked out. Any updates to share?

----------


## hutch

I guess di0xide didn't make it to court, or maybe is too distraught to tell us what happened.
Really wish justice would be done here but I guess justice in this country is a joke: Nkandla SIU report and Oscar...

----------


## diEoxidE

I do apologize for disappearing off the face of the earth. I did make it to court and we settled, charged weren't pressed but I encourage anyone who still hasn't had any luck to use my case number as well as contact the National Prosecuting Authority to track him down again to hopefully get your damages back.

----------


## hutch

Well I opened a case is 2014 and about half a year later Officer Meyer contacted me and said that Jovan's mother would pay me the money if I drop the charges. So I got paid and that was that. I decided not to post this info immediately as I didn't want the poor old lady who gave birth to that sorry piece of work to suffer.

I should have asked for interest at CPI though.

Anyway it pays to open a case and go through the correct channels. I brought the case against Jovan Nel and Rampage Gaming for internet fraud.
That prick had to get bailed out by mommy. 

It is a pity that FNB couldn't freeze the account and pay us back the cash. I have noticed it is the preferred bank to run scams with, due to the ease of opening accounts...poor vetting.

----------


## hutch

By the way I mean I opened a case at the police station




> Well I opened a case is 2014 and about half a year later Officer Meyer contacted me and said that Jovan's mother would pay me the money if I drop the charges. So I got paid and that was that. I decided not to post this info immediately as I didn't want the poor old lady who gave birth to that sorry piece of work to suffer.
> 
> I should have asked for interest at CPI though.
> 
> Anyway it pays to open a case and go through the correct channels. I brought the case against Jovan Nel and Rampage Gaming for internet fraud.
> That prick had to get bailed out by mommy. 
> 
> It is a pity that FNB couldn't freeze the account and pay us back the cash. I have noticed it is the preferred bank to run scams with, due to the ease of opening accounts...poor vetting.

----------

